# Portable Air Conditioner Question



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I own a 10,000 BTU ArcticAire Air Conditioner. I just started it up for the season and I'm wondering how long it should take to cool a small room? The air that's coming out is cool, but the temperatuere is dropping very slowly. Is there a way to make the air that's coming out even cooler? Or do I need to leave it running longer to get cooler?

Thanks


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

ACA529 said:


> I own a 10,000 BTU ArcticAire Air Conditioner. I just started it up for the season and I'm wondering how long it should take to cool a small room? The air that's coming out is cool, but the temperatuere is dropping very slowly. Is there a way to make the air that's coming out even cooler? Or do I need to leave it running longer to get cooler?
> 
> Thanks


10,000 BTU should cool about 400 sq ft (or a single room measuring about 20' x 20'), that has good insulation and little or no direct sun exposure.

Various factors such as room size, sun exposure, insulation, drapes/blinds, etc. can affect the efficiency of how effective the A/C is in cooling...and how many sq. ft the A/C will effectively cool. Likewise, the A/C's efficiency can be affected too. Make sure the A/C's filter media is clean and the aluminum cooling fins are clean so air is free-flowing.


----------



## KXI_System (Jun 13, 2011)

Also in more human terms, start the AC early ib the morning and close the blinds when it's bright outside. And make sure you don't enter and leave the room a lot, cold air can escape and increase the temperature.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

If the air isnt cool enough then you arent getting rid of the humidity.
If we took 90 degree air and cooled it to 70 without removing the humidity...the humidity would actually go up....as the warmer air is the the more moisture it will hold.
Its the humidity that makes us feel miserable.
Turn the fan speed down on the unit...this often causes a cooler coil temperature...which lowers the relative humidity in the room as more moisture is removed.
You should be able to get the air coming out of the unit down to the 40s...after the room has cooled.
Point the vents up if they are located at the top...if your vent is on the side then point it furthest away from the unit.
Air can get sucked right back into a unit..if the vents arent proper...the only reason they are adjustable is to make the customer think he is getting more features,
Dont stand in front of the unit..air bounces off of you and goes back into the unit.
Never run the unit with the cover removed...most units wont direct the air proper and it gets sucked right back in.
Dont use other fans to try to direct airflow....unless it is several feet away and away from the unit
Turn off the ceiling fan in the room where the unit is.

If you dont have proper instruments...you can use this old trick for the humidity....put a glass of water in the fridge for a few hours....remove it and put it on the counter...if it sweats enough to drip or leave a ring then you havent removed your humidity...the outside of the glass being fogged or damp is normal....but should not run on the counter or table.

High fan speeds are ok in airizona etc...however if you live in a humid area,,then lower fan speeds are preferred.
Newer more efficient units benefit more from the lower fan speed than older units with a smaller colder evaporator.{in general}/although it is still beneficial with the older units...however many of them are half dirty,and may need high speed to provide the proper proper cfm to avoid freezing the coil o to provide the proper volume of air.

76 and low humidity is rather nice...also its is easier to cool air with low humidity...another bonus of low fan speed.
The unit may be about 5 percent less efficient on low fan speed..........but remember the air will have less humidity...so its easier to cool and the air itself feels cooler because of the lower humidity,easily outweighing the 5 percent loss


----------

